# McHale



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

While I am ranting about MN sports, what about this clown?? Why is he still in charge of this franchise? How many teams would be in as bad of shape as this one and still have the same idiot that put them there in charge. Maybe it is because Glenn Taylor signed off on the Joe Smith deal, maybe Glenn really doesn't want a winner. The issue is that he is paying for a winner but still has nothing to show for it. How long will it take the T-Wolves to recover from the hole McHale has dug for them?? :eyeroll: Will they ever get back to the playoffs in KG's playing life???


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

they are a major rebuiding project, Although i don't think the blame goes totally to mchale. Cassell and Spewell were total cancers on that team last year. I know both had some baggage, but i don't think anyone could have predicted the arrogant, slefish way they both went about things.

Mchale can't draft, he's had to admit to cheating, and they are over the saary cap. The wolves had a *long way to go.*


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I feel sorry for KG, he is one of the top players in the NBA and has played on some bad teams in his year, I hope the T-wolves can rebuild an get the team farther than the fisrt round or at least into the playoffs and be a competitor. KG needs a supporting cast.


----------

